# Thyroid cancer risk in New Zealand highest among Pacific women



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Published today in the New Zealand Medical Journal, the University of Otago Wellington study linked Census and cancer registration data to calculate incidence rates of the disease between 1981 and 2004, with a total of 2541 thyroid cancers included in the study period.

Rates were higher for women than men, with the highest rates observed among Pacific women - 18.5 per 100,000 compared to 8.3 per 100,000 for Māori and 5.2 per 100,000 for European/other women. Risk was highest for Pacific women over the age of 45.

Finish reading here..................
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2014-06-thyroid-cancer-zealand-highest-pacific.html#nwlt


----------

